
93% of phishing emails are now ransomware - nabaraz
http://www.csoonline.com/article/3077434/security/93-of-phishing-emails-are-now-ransomware.html
======
Animats
Maybe that's why Bitcoin transactions are up.

It should be possible to follow the money. Bitcoin is only semi-anonymous. If
you have a large number of transactions to track, it should be possible to
figure out where the money is going.

~~~
sillysaurus3
Not if they mix the coins, and anyone employing ransomware will be using a
mixer.

~~~
Animats
If there are enough transactions, you can follow the money through a mixer.
You'll see coins going into the mixer, and, after a while, items that sum to
the same amount minus the laundering fee coming out. It's statistically noisy,
but that's what big data is for.

------
abalone
Notably, the top 3 ransomware tools they mention are Windows only (Locky,
TeslaCrypt, CryptoWall). And that's not just because of platform popularity.

There was recently a case of Mac ransomware (KeRanger) but it was not via a
phishing email. It was considerably harder to distribute because Mac users
can't simply run unsigned software downloaded from the internet (by default).
The attacker got control of an app developer signing certificate and hijacked
their software update to deliver the ransomware. It was halted as soon as the
the certificate was revoked.

------
tim333
Modern world eh? I guess ransomware pays most.

------
bad_user
The lesson here is that you should backup your files on a cloud storage
service that has version history for all files, preferably for a period longer
than 30 days.

~~~
vr3690
Anybody have recommendations for decent providers of such backup services?

~~~
marcoscarvalho
Backblaze and Tarsnap.

